# Problem Connecting to the Internet (Error 22)



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

I received my Powerline connection kits in the mail yesterday. I hooked everything up and everything seems to be ok. When I attempt to connect it says the IP Address, Subnet Mask, etc are all 'OK'. It also connects to the network, however it will not connect to the Internet and I get Error 22. 

I called DirecTV and they indicated that it is a timeout error and said that the problem is that I am running my connection through a wireless router. I am using an empty port in the back of my router, so that should work since all it said was to use a router. They told me to contact my router's company (Netgear) and they can tell me how to bypass the router's security settings. (I don't know why DirecTV just doesn't let me enter my WEP key security access code itself to connect.) Anyway, I contacted Netgear and they were no help at all.

So, I come to you....what can I do? I have tried power cycling everything and reseted the receiver a few times. I have also plugged the ethernet cable into the top and bottom ports on the back of the receiver.

Would it work if I went to Comcast and traded in my old modem (which only has one port and that is running to the router) to see if they have a newer model with multiple ports that I can use?

Any solution I use has to be cheap, as my wife will not want me spending more money on this 'free' service.

I am stumped here, and quite annoyed that this system seems to not be very user friendly thus far.


----------



## groove93 (Jun 10, 2008)

Try to manually enter your ISP's DNS information within your DVR's networking properties to see if you can get a connection to the internet.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The WEP (or WPA) encryption is only used for a wireless connection. You don't need that for a wired connection or with the powerline adapters. 

Are you using DHCP or manual network settings? 

What model of Netgear router do you have? I am using a Netgear WGR614v6 with the Directv powerline adapters and it works perfectly.

What is the IP address of your router and what do you have for the DVR's IP address, netmask, gateway and DNS settings?


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, I did a complete power cycle of the modem, router and DVR and now everything seems to be working ok. There isn't much stuff to download, but I think I read somewhere that it takes up to 24 hours for everything to appear. So, hopefully I will be up and running for good tomorrow.


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok, so now I have started receiving the other channels in my guide. I went to download a show and now it can't get on the Internet again.   

Here is what I am putting:

IP Address -- 192.168.1.10
Subnet Mask -- 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway -- 192.168.1.1
DNA -- 192.168.1.1

I have a Netgear Wireless Router, however I am trying to connect through the PowerLine, not wirelessly. I am just using the router's ports. It is a 'RangeMax Wireless Router' (WPN824) -- http://www.netgear.com/Products/RoutersandGateways/RangeMaxWirelessRoutersandGateways/WPN824.aspx

Any advice????????????

I really don't want to have to powercycle everything anytime I want to use DOD.


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> Are you using DHCP or manual network settings?


I have no idea. How do I find out?


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

Try going into the router's setup and get the DNS address that it's using (it won't start with 192.168).

Then do Manual setup on the DVR for the network. Use the settings you have listed below except change the IP address to 192.168.1.x where x is less than 10 or greater than 200 but NOT 1 (to avoid collision with something else) and change the DNS entry to whatever address you saw the router using. Leave the Gateway and Netmask alone.

It seems like your router doesn't want to act as the DNS server to the DVR properly.


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok, I went into my router settings on the Internet and I have the following:

I have DHCP enabled.
For DNS, it says 'Get automatically from ISP'
IP address is also 'Get automatically from ISP'

I have no idea what any of this means. How do I find out my DNS? And how do I know it is for the DirecTV stuff and not my laptop/PS3/Wii, etc?

I did find some DNS' under 'Router Status.' There were two listed, and both began with 68.87. Does that sound right? I tried both of the numbers listed, but neither worked.

I am beginning to regret getting this. I thought this would be an easy thing to do.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

The manual settings you want on the DVR are:

IP Address: 192.168.1.201
Subnet Mask - 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway - 192.168.1.1
DNS - 68.87.x.x (whatever you found under Router Status for DNS - use the first one)

Then it should work.


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

It looks like my electric wall outlet is faulty. I wasn't getting enough power to the powerlink to make it work. Once I switched outlets, everything fired right up.

Thanks to mnsmith for helping me troubleshoot this on the fly...saved my day.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

kenpac89 said:


> It looks like my electric wall outlet is faulty. I wasn't getting enough power to the powerlink to make it work. Once I switched outlets, everything fired right up.
> 
> Thanks to mnsmith for helping me troubleshoot this on the fly...saved my day.


We have some great helpers here....come visit often...glad to see you are now operating well.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

kenpac89 said:


> It looks like my electric wall outlet is faulty. I wasn't getting enough power to the powerlink to make it work. Once I switched outlets, everything fired right up.
> 
> Thanks to mnsmith for helping me troubleshoot this on the fly...saved my day.


I had the same problem with one of my Powerline Connecters. DTV exchanged it and the second one is better. These things seem to be really sensitive to outlet voltage and noise generated by other things which share the outlet.


----------

